# M-Edge Eluminator lights



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone know what the deal is with these lights  I ordered my case a long time ago, and have been waiting patiently for the lights to become available (it's really the only reason I picked that case in the first place).  Their site said available to order in April, then I got an email saying it would be available for presale on May 26th, now on their site it says available summer 2009....?
Anyone have any insight??


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

M-Edge is notorious for never having anything in stock and always pushing their shipping dates back. Do yourself a favor and get a Mighty Bright instead. It's so much better! I speak from experience-I've had both!


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I actually have a mighty bright, and it's better by far than any other booklight I've tried....I was just hoping that the eluminator would be convenient to have right in the case...
I guess the mighty bright it is for a while...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Yeah I noticed that they keep pushing back the date as well,I think some people will probably not give them return business because of it.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Go with the Mighty brite, they are good


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Email rec'd today 5/22:

Dear Jesslyn,

Thank you or your interest in our products! We do not currently have a release date for our 2nd generation e-Luminator. We expect to have it available sometime this summer. When we get more specific information we will post it on our website. If you have not already done so, please follow the link below and sign up for our newsletter so we cankeep you updad about new products and offers.

Take care,
Team M-Edge


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.buymedge.com/p_eLuminatorKindle.html

E-Luminator now "Available Summer 2009."

What happened to "Available for pre-order May 26"?

Sigh.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Probably more R&D needs to be done?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This is getting frustrating.  I bought an additional cover for myself and one for my mom because they were redoing the light.  They don't have the original light available either.  So for my mom, she has no light for hers, and does not want to clip a Mighty Bright to her cover.  Come to think of it, I don't think she could clip one on with the cover she has.  
deb


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> This is getting frustrating. I bought an additional cover for myself and one for my mom because they were redoing the light. They don't have the original light available either. So for my mom, she has no light for hers, and does not want to clip a Mighty Bright to her cover. Come to think of it, I don't think she could clip one on with the cover she has.
> deb


The politest term for how I feel about this is p-o-ed. I bought an M-edge cover for both my and my daughter's Kindles and have been dealing with the extra space that seems like it'll never be filled. I would go back to the Amazon cover but I really hate how the black doesn't match my skin. Heavy sigh...maybe I should get a skin to match the black cover because I reFUSE to pay for one of the M-edge GO covers.

---rant done---


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I would be extremely frustrated by now!! I almost went with the m-edge cover strictly because of the light option and the place for it always in your cover.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

M-Edge makes a very nice cover but their customer service and business model STINK. Everything is always out of stock or preorder and they are forever pushing their shipping dates back. 

To those who stick it out and wait for this new light, I hope it is a real improvement. I had the original and loved how it fit in the case. It was really great for awhile but the light dimmed quickly and became very yellowish, even with a fresh battery. The Mighty Bright on the other hand is a bright clear white.

As far as I know it can be clipped on to any case and doesn't cause any damage or add much weight at all-and it's always in stock.   I have the purple one to match my Very Purple Kindle Kollection.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

Britt said:


> http://www.buymedge.com/p_eLuminatorKindle.html
> 
> E-Luminator now "Available Summer 2009."
> 
> What happened to "Available for pre-order May 26"?


Simple. "We got too many complaints about continually pushing back our release date from people who pre-ordered, so to avoid further negative publicity that will hurt our sales even more, we're going to stop taking pre-orders."


----------



## MarieAtMEdge (May 27, 2009)

Hello! I am Marie with M-Edge Accessories Customer Service. We know how many of our customers have been waiting on us to finish production and finally release our 2nd Generation e-Luminator. We also understand all of your frustrations that the process is taking so much longer than originally planned. Please know that we are diligently working on this product and have changed our estimated market introduction to Summer 2009 to account for unexpected production delays. We want to assure you that we are intent on releasing a newly designed light that meets not only our high expectations, but yours as well. As soon as we have a more specific date, we will update our website accordingly. We will also be offering a special introductory promotion for our newsletter subscribers, so make sure you have signed up by going to http://www.buymedge.com/p_contact.html and submitting your email address. 
Your satisfaction with our products is important to us and we greatly appreciate your continued patience!
Thank you again!
Team M-Edge


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll just keep using my Mighty Brite until the M-Edge light is available...  
jp


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

MarieAtMEdge said:


> Hello! I am Marie with M-Edge Accessories Customer Service. We know how many of our customers have been waiting on us to finish production and finally release our 2nd Generation e-Luminator. We also understand all of your frustrations that the process is taking so much longer than originally planned. Please know that we are diligently working on this product and have changed our estimated market introduction to Summer 2009 to account for unexpected production delays. We want to assure you that we are intent on releasing a newly designed light that meets not only our high expectations, but yours as well. As soon as we have a more specific date, we will update our website accordingly. We will also be offering a special introductory promotion for our newsletter subscribers, so make sure you have signed up by going to http://www.buymedge.com/p_contact.html and submitting your email address.
> Your satisfaction with our products is important to us and we greatly appreciate your continued patience!
> Thank you again!
> Team M-Edge


Thank you Team M-Edge. I love the first generation light and am looking forward to the new one. 
deb


----------



## circlecityquilter (May 28, 2009)

I don't even see that this  illuminator light is available on amazon at all any more
I like the idea of it fitting in the case
I was planning on making my own case


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

Im glad im not the only one who was upset to not be able to pre order one on the 26th, luckily i had other things to occupy me, like getting engaged that weekend    Id still love an actual date though hahahah


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

kittykindle said:


> Im glad im not the only one who was upset to not be able to pre order one on the 26th, luckily i had other things to occupy me, like getting engaged that weekend    Id still love an actual date though hahahah


Congrats on your engagement!

Btw the puppy in your avatar is SOOOO cute!! I love that pic, boy or girl? Name? I love it!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kittykindle said:


> Im glad im not the only one who was upset to not be able to pre order one on the 26th, luckily i had other things to occupy me, like getting engaged that weekend    Id still love an actual date though hahahah


Congratulations!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

kittykindle said:


> Im glad im not the only one who was upset to not be able to pre order one on the 26th, luckily i had other things to occupy me, like getting engaged that weekend    Id still love an actual date though hahahah


Congratulations!! I just got engaged a couple of weeks ago myself.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

NitroStitch said:


> Congratulations!! I just got engaged a couple of weeks ago myself.


Congratulations to you also, NitroStitch!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

DD said:


> Congratulations to you also, NitroStitch!


Thank you!


----------

